# I need help with persuasion speech



## ChaChi (Nov 24, 2012)

Hello everyone I have to do a persuasion speech and my topic is persuading my audience in helping me give pitbulls the good reputation they deserve. But my teacher said my speech sounded more like an informative speech than a persuasion. So I was thinking about making a speech on persuading my audience into getting getting their animals spayed or neutered because of the high amount of pets being euthanized but I'm just not sure on what to do. I have to come up with an attention getter at the beginning of the speech and to me that's the hardest part of the whole speech so if you guys could chime in I'd appreciate it thanks.


----------



## mitty18 (Apr 6, 2013)

Could you possibly do a slide show with stats on shelter animals and what not? 
Maybe bring your dog in with you that day when you're to give the speech?


----------



## ChaChi (Nov 24, 2012)

Yea I'm allowed to make a power point which I plan on doing after I write out my speech but I can't take pets into the school, I already asked if I could. I really don't want to write my speech about spaying/neutering I want to keep it as the "giving them a good reputation" but I just can't come up with a good attention getter. I was thinking something along the lines of, "how would you feel if someone said something about you and everyone believed it?" Or "how would you feel if just because one white person shot up a school that makes all white people bad?" I had a similar attention getter in my outline about "how terrible would it be if after a certain time, kids who weren't being adopted were just being euthanized?" But my teacher was like don't compare children to dogs that's apples and oranges


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

We have a few presentations that might help you with some Ideas.

http://pblnn.com/resources/for-advocates-2.html

I have a different one not posted yet of you're interested PM me your email address and I'll send it on.

One of my points is always the

1. August 18, 2007-A Labrador mix attacked a 70-year-old man, sending him to the hospital in critical condition. Police officers arrived at the scene and the dog was shot after charging the officers. 
This incident was reported in one article in the local paper.

2. August 19, 2007-A 16-month-old child received fatal head and neck injuries after being attacked by a mixed-breed dog. 
This attack was reported on twice by the local paper.

3. August 20, 2007-A six-year-old boy was hospitalized after having his ear torn off and receiving a severe bite to the head by a medium-sized, mixed-breed dog. 
This incident was reported in one article in the local paper.

4. August 21, 2007-A 59-year-old woman was attacked in her home by two pit bulls and was hospitalized with severe, but not fatal, injuries. 
This attack was reported in over 230 articles in national and international newspapers, as well as major television news networks including CNN, MSNBC and FOX.

Along with over coverage on them, there are many cases where another dog is initially reported and the breed is my correct but there is no retraction. Even if there is DBO and other hate groups capitalize on the screen shots when it was incorrect and dont adjust their data. That could be an point to bring up. I have lots of research about this if you're interested.

If you check DBO (not like I'm trying to give them clicks) but you will see they count this attack as a pit bull. 









Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ChaChi (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks for the help, I think I'm going to merge the two and make a speech about how we have a serious case of over breeding pitbulls here in the u.s. and how many pitbulls go unadopted because of the bad reputation they receive.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Keep in mind those numbers are also hard to prove since the people claiming the breed at a rescue or a shelter can't possible with absolute certainty know what breed a dog actually is. It's all related to the incorrectly lumping lots of dogs based on appearance and not looking at how any dog is managed.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

